#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Converter Telefone IP Cisco de SCCP para SIP

## DjeiBoy

Olá, estou a um bom tempo pesquisando mas só acho conteúdo gringo, gostaria de saber com os senhores se alguém conhece o procedimento para transformar um Telefone IP da fabricante Cisco modelo 7911G de SCCP para SIP, minha necessidade é que ele use os mesmos protocolos de autenticação da minha central IPBX Asterisk, desde já muito obrigado.

----------


## fhayashi

Djei

Pelo que achei, vc tem duas opções. Instalar o protocolo SCCP no asterisk ou configurar o aparelho para SIP.

Configurar para SIP é o recomendado, segundo o que li.

Dá uma olhada aqui:
https://www.voip-info.org/wiki/view/...one+cisco+79xx

Vou te mandar uma mp. Curiosidade mesmo

----------


## jiago

> Olá, estou a um bom tempo pesquisando mas só acho conteúdo gringo, gostaria de saber com os senhores se alguém conhece o procedimento para transformar um Telefone IP da fabricante Cisco modelo 7911G de SCCP para SIP, minha necessidade é que ele use os mesmos protocolos de autenticação da minha central IPBX Asterisk, desde já muito obrigado.


Bom dia amigo, geralmente vc pode comprar o firmware de algum parceiro cisco, 
ai logo apos a compra eles já te mandam um tutorial de como converter o aparelho.

----------


## fhayashi

Com a SCM eu posso comprar um trunk sip com a operadora de telefonia e revender telefones "fixos" IP?

----------

